# adding a fo at end of rebatch



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I have some bars of soap that are odd sizes or the FO is so faint you cant smell it. Id like to rebatch them and add a new FO is there any particular FO that is a good cover up? Id like to keep the bars that are light colored light if I can. On the dark batches can I just add some not melted light slivers of soap at the end without actually melting them at all? I don't see why not.
Thanks JoAnn.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

When I rebatch, I use trimmings from every kind of soap i make that you can imagine.. I never add more fo.. just leave the way it is and it always smells so good.. I sell this like crazy and can't keep up with it... or I just add what I have left of just a little of (scraps so to speak)... still always smells good...


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I make a lot of these soaps too. I use anything and everything. In the end, your soaps will not be light if you've used goats milk, from my experience. My biggest mistake has always been adding too much water and then the soap stays soft a long time. Using just a tad to encourage steam and get the melting starting gives me a better result. Like for a batch of 28 soaps I used maybe an 1/8 cup of water. Maybe more would be needed if the soaps were really old and hard. 

I always add extra fragrance. Never thought about not scenting it. Cooking it so long really burns off the scent and since I sell my rebatches for the same price as regular soaps, I want them strong too. I sell the most of these when I've used lemongrass or a lemongrass blend. Mints also work well for covering up a mismash of soap flavors.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank You....Lemon grass that sounds like a nice smell.
May I ask were you order yours?
Jo


----------

